# The best flea shampoo is the cheapest!



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello everyone. I just wanted to share that regular Dawn dish soap really does kill flea's! I buy mine at the dollar store for a dollar! And it lasts because it lathers and you don't have to do more than squirt a line down their back. The fleas drop right off Helena. Sometimes it works better to let it set though. If it dries out your dogs skin I would just follow up with some oatmeal shampoo. Of course with any flea bath it won't keep fleas off but it will kill the ones on them! I just wanted to share!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

yess it does, we have used it on several occasions in the past!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

dawn is also a super good degreaser, but since you don't have a long haired dog i guess that doesn't matter too much LMAO.


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

also dove soap work too, by it a soft dry soap i use it on my dogs, but to keep your dogs skin form being dry rinse him good and use skin so soft body oil spray. it will protect him from fly and mosquitos and also shine his coat.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i love dawn


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

9521 said:


> also dove soap work too, by it a soft dry soap i use it on my dogs, but to keep your dogs skin form being dry rinse him good and use skin so soft body oil spray. it will protect him from fly and mosquitos and also shine his coat.


Nice, thanks for the tip.


----------



## titan1 (Jun 25, 2009)

Dawn does work but it is terrible on their skin- it is not even good for human skin it throws the PH off. Just a word of caution


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

titan1 said:


> Dawn does work but it is terrible on their skin- it is not even good for human skin it throws the PH off. Just a word of caution


+1!

Use when must and follow up with a good moisturizing shampoo!

I just used it on our pup we found. He was loaded with fleas and also worms so out of fear of stressing him so much and loading him up with chems and pharms I just did the Dawn but you must chase it with a good moisturizing shampoo.


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

also a user of dawn! use it on all of my animals! works great!


----------



## gtnotw (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow, haven't tried that before... thanks for sharing.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Glad to help!


----------

